# nexus 7 storage problem



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

As you can see in the attached screenshot, I am only using about 2 gigs of storage, yet my tablet only displays ‹900mb of available space. Does anybody know whats going on?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You didn't attach anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> You didn't attach anything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Fixed. Any ideas?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a bit odd.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> 5.92 gigabytes...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I know... I should've definitely saved up and bought the 16 gig. But still! I'm clearly not using as much of my memory as I should be able to.


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Try booting to recovery and clearing dalvik cache and cache and see if it goes back to normal.
If not then you might have bad memory and need an RMA.


----------



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

kodiack99 said:


> Try booting to recovery and clearing dalvik cache and cache and see if it goes back to normal.
> If not then you might have bad memory and need an RMA.


I tried this, but no luck. Is RMA really the only solution?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Download Storage Analyzer by Levelokment and it which folders/files are using the most space on your r external storage. Should solve your problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd (Jun 28, 2011)

Edited, because I drastically needed to restate what I said here....

On the N7, N4 as well, there is a "storage" folder at the root level of the phone. This folder is not what mounts when you plug into your pc. It contains the sd card storage folder, thats what you see when you mount, and file browsers will see as your sd card, so it can be a little misleading. The storage folder also contains a "legacy" folder and a "0" folder.

In the past, inside the 0 folder, Ive found TWRP backups, as well as other "0" folders inside of that, that contains copies of the contents of my sd card, as it seen when its mounted. At that point, well I said hell with it and deleted everything. Rebooted my N7, mounted to my pc, and my storage was finally back, but all my files were gone as well. I had a recent backup, so no harm, no foul. Moral of that story, backup your important files before you remedy this situation.

The "legacy" folder should be simlinked to your sd card contents, delete it in one location, its gone in all of them.

The storage folder contents are also simlinked to /data/media folder, just another location you can manage the 0 and legacy folders.

It seemed to me to happen when I upgraded from 4.1 to 4.2, and kept losing space, but since clearing it out, it hasn't returned. The TWRP backups still route to 0 and need to be deleted from there when they are no longer valid, but no more ghost copies of my sd contents.

Hope this helps.


----------

